# Runtime Error 3028-Can't Start Application



## urwethe (Jul 28, 2004)

I am using Visual Basic Version 6, DAO 3.51. I am running this code, 

Set FormWorkspace3 = CreateWorkspace("", "admin", " ", dbUseJet)
Set FormDatabase3 = FormWorkspace3.OpenDatabase("contactmgt.mdb", dbDriverNoPrompt, False, "ODBC;DATABASE=contactmgt;DSN=contactmgt")

VB is looking for a System.mdw file, can't start application. Error 3028. Here is the help reference:

"To ensure referential integrity in databases created by the Microsoft Jet database engine, 
your application must read the Microsoft Jet database's System.mdw file. 
Make sure the file is in the location specified in the SystemDB value of the 
\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\8.0\Access\Jet\3.5\Engines\Jet key in the Windows Registry."

My registry does not even have \Access\Jet\3.5\Engines\Jet key in it. Do I need to hack the registry or is there something else I need to do? I verified that I had a system.mdw file, after creating a workgroup. I have never had this problem before. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

